# Lost Kayakers off Charleston, SC



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Just saw this on a local tv stations website WIStv.com ...

CHARLESTON, SC (AP) - The Coast Guard is looking for two kayakers who set off Tuesday afternoon in rough seas off Seabrook Island.

Witnesses say they saw 27-year-old Stephen Lee and 28-year-old Jeremy Scott leave the island in a yellow kayak with a fishing pole around 3:30pm. Authorities say they weren't wearing life jackets.

Family members called authorities when the men did not return.

Seas off Seabrook Island were four to six feet and winds were around 30 miles per hour as a low pressure system hovered offshore.

A Coast Guard boat and helicopter along with vessels from the state Department of Natural Resources are looking for the men.

The island is about 20 miles southwest of Charleston.
http://www.wistv.com/Global/story.asp?S=6489319
Anyone know these guys? Hope they were found or made it back and maybe the authorities just haven't been notified yet.

Cane44


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I sure hope they are OK.They must have been hard up for something to do that day.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

life jackets with coast guard beacons would be nice


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Update


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

You just gotta wonder what in the hell they were thinking....


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

At least one guy is safe so far. Hopefully the other is as well. I really don't want him to learn the PDF lesson this way. But if the other guy is lost I bet the survivor will have a much greater respect for the seas.

There is a fine line between being brave and fearless and being stupid.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

wont b long till they turn it in to a search and recovery


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)




----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

Rockstar said:


>


LOL I JUST LOVE REN  I CAN HEAR HIM HIM NOW TALKING TO THAT SURVIVOR " YOUUUUU IDIOT!!!!!!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I couldn't find a picture of Ren & Stimpy in a kayak so eh...  

All kidding aside though, I feel for these families and the guy that made it... couldn't imagine what he feels like with his friend still missing.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

it was on the news a couple hours ago that they were calling off the search for the 2nd guy. Apparently he go separated from the yak sometime during the night & the other guy hadn't seen him since......


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Any more News?


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I just did a search, the last update I found was May 10, just said they were calling off the search. 

I know PFDs can be bulky and uncomfortable but hell, they're not as uncomfortable as breathing water. Wear yours.


----------



## scgrits (May 14, 2007)

*Sad*

I understand a body washed up on the beach at Hunting Island State Park on Friday. Awaiting DNA results? What a shame... life is so fragile.
Let this be a lesson to us all - to not only be safe ourselves, but to make sure that the people around us do likewise (especially the ones we love).


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i dont mean to sound harsh, but who in there right mind goes out in 8footers without a life jacket, and i heard that it was a sink
im crazy, not stupid, there is a difference


----------

